# Antoine Walker To Be A Knick....



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/96780p-87663c.html

I've had negative feelings about him, but the more I think about it the more I feel that he will bring the fire back to this team. Trading an Old Sprewell for a young all-star in Walker would be a steal for the knicks....I mean our lineup could be unbelievable...

PG-Charlie Ward
SG-Allan Houston
SF-Antoine Walker/Maciej Lampe
PF-Antonio McDyess/Mike Sweetny
C- Kurt Thomas

Now this is a team that can go really deep in the playoffs....VERY DEADLY!!!:uhoh:


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

First off, I doubt we'll be trading Spree for Walker straight up. Secondly Antoine Walker, will kill the teams offensive scheme. he cant play perimeter D (no post D either, Martin ate him alive), cant shoot, and he doesnt rebound. Spoons rebounding numbers in 26 mins are better than Walker in 42. He isnt a SF. Ill admit, he is a leader, but unless hes gonna function w/o the offense running thru him, i dont think he'll be a good fit.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GONYK</b>!
> First off, I doubt we'll be trading Spree for Walker straight up. Secondly Antoine Walker, will kill the teams offensive scheme. he cant play perimeter D (no post D either, Martin ate him alive), cant shoot, and he doesnt rebound. Spoons rebounding numbers in 26 mins are better than Walker in 42. He isnt a SF. Ill admit, he is a leader, but unless hes gonna function w/o the offense running thru him, i dont think he'll be a good fit.








Don't worry, we wiLL keep him, b/c now that we have a PG the offense won't have to run thru him Liek in the past, and yea, we wouLd be getting screwed in an Antoine for Spree str8 up deaL, thas why I think it is BS, just my two centz........


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Dude spreewell is 2x the player walker will ever be..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Keedp that loud mouthed,shimmying,piece of garbage out of NYC..He plays no D,disrupts offenses and is a total loud mouth hot dog who isnt even professional enuff to stay in shape....Ild rather play Lampeand Sweetny and live and die with rookie mistakes


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Walker needs some classes at the Charles Oakley School of not being a lousy, bum who wastes his talent. The Knicks don't need a rat chump with no charisma and competitive spirit to replace Sprewell. This guy won't work in our offense and is much better off in Boston.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, everyone hates walker if he ever come to ny he is gonna have to play his butt off to get any respect. I hope this is a trade that gets nixed. I rather keep spree for the next 2 years then let him retire or sign him to the vets min if he wants to stay in NY that bad and bring him off the bench. Walker is a no no I dont even like looking at him.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

yeah.. it's a bad trade all around..


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

Sprewell is 32 yrs old, has lost his step and is on the decline...plus, his shooting sucks. Antoine Walker is ONLY 26 yrs old, is a great post-player that can shoot the 3 and pass the ball, and is an all-star...plus he can play point forward or Small forward.
any knick fan that doesn't like this trade is just foolish...


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The PHANTOM</b>!
> Sprewell is 32 yrs old, has lost his step and is on the decline...plus, his shooting sucks. Antoine Walker is ONLY 26 yrs old, is a great post-player that can shoot the 3 and pass the ball, and is an all-star...plus he can play point forward or Small forward.
> any knick fan that doesn't like this trade is just foolish...


ANd You Wonder Why your Post Quality Rating is "1"

I'd Rather keep Spree, He's old & lost a step, & shooting is better than what you call "sucks" But Walker is a 3point shooting PF, (who wants A PF that shoots 3's Who Earns Too Much Money). Yes He's 26, but he's maxed out talent wise, & I won't even start on his character & Work Ethic. 

We Knicks Fans Don't want overpaid Garbage Like Van Horn, & Walker, Because we already have enuff of it.(Spoon, Eisley, Anderson)


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joluis</b>!
> 
> 
> ANd You Wonder Why your Post Quality Rating is "1"
> ...


yeah...it's definitley obvious that you've seen Sprewell play


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Dude spreewell is 2x the player walker will ever be..








Let me get off the fLoor from Laughing so hard...You ppL have no sense, as an NBA fan you shouLd have the obvious knowLedge that WaLker is by far the better pLayer and obviousLy you Knick fans are one of the forums where aLL of your pLayers are better than anyone eLse's, it's reaLLy sad that you guys think that way........


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Spree made 9 3's in a row and his shooting sucks? How many games did we win without Spree? Walker and Houston, great team leaders!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeff van Gumby</b>!
> Spree made 9 3's in a row and his shooting sucks? How many games did we win without Spree? Walker and Houston, great team leaders!








I'LL be the first to aLso admit Spree does have a pretty good shot...But in no way is his aLL around game better than WaLker's, not at aLL...There is no proof showing this........


----------



## RyeBread800 (Jun 23, 2003)

Alright, I'm a Knicks fan through and through, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I like the way that this trade looks. I don't see Antoine Walker as a power forward. He does nothing that a power forward does. He is a small forward. He stays out on the peremiter like a small forward. He handles the ball like a small forward and I think that the Knicks need a small forward because he is more of small forward than Spree is.

The Knicks need to do something to shake things up. We've been begging for a trade for a long time. It looks like it finally might happy. I'm happy to see Layden trying to improve the team. Walker is a former all-star.

Although, if Walker comes in and doesn't play hard, I am gonna be just as pissed off as you guys are now, but I want to see them give it a shot. I just hope they throw a big body in there too, like Tony Battie or something.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RyeBread800</b>!
> Alright, I'm a Knicks fan through and through, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I like the way that this trade looks. I don't see Antoine Walker as a power forward. He does nothing that a power forward does. He is a small forward. He stays out on the peremiter like a small forward. He handles the ball like a small forward and I think that the Knicks need a small forward because he is more of small forward than Spree is.
> 
> The Knicks need to do something to shake things up. We've been begging for a trade for a long time. It looks like it finally might happy. I'm happy to see Layden trying to improve the team. Walker is a former all-star.
> ...








From today's Boston GLobe (7-1-03):

And while Ainge works at continuing to shape the roster for next season through free agency, reports of serious trade talks between Boston and New York surfaced in the New York Daily News yesterday. One deal had Antoine Walker going to the Knicks for Latrell Sprewell. Another rumor had Walker going to New York in a possible three-team trade. Ainge discredited the reports.

''It's definitely not true, any of it,'' said Ainge. ''I don't care if it's from the New York Post or the Boston Globe. I have serious talks with everybody, but there's nothing close to happening. What is a serious trade talk? If it's where you exchange ideas, I've had many serious trade talks, but nothing that has been close to happening. Nothing is close to happening with Antoine.''........


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The PHANTOM</b>!
> Sprewell is 32 yrs old, has lost his step and is on the decline...plus, his shooting sucks. Antoine Walker is ONLY 26 yrs old, is a great post-player that can shoot the 3 and pass the ball, and is an all-star...plus he can play point forward or Small forward.
> any knick fan that doesn't like this trade is just foolish...


As a Celtic fan, I couldn't have said that better myself. 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

Belive me Ny fans dont want walker he is fat out of shape has a bad attitude also plays no D I much rather keep spree you may say he lost a step at least he plays D and when he jacks up three's he hits alot more than walker this is one trade I hope gets nixed we want no part of walker in NY he is a chump. He acts like a little girl we dont have times for those kinda guys in the NYC.


----------



## n_fuego83 (Jun 22, 2003)

agoo101284 quote: 
Originally posted by The PHANTOM!
Sprewell is 32 yrs old, has lost his step and is on the decline...plus, his shooting sucks. Antoine Walker is ONLY 26 yrs old, is a great post-player that can shoot the 3 and pass the ball, and is an all-star...plus he can play point forward or Small forward.
any knick fan that doesn't like this trade is just foolish... 


As a Celtic fan, I couldn't have said that better myself. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The only part of this post that is accurate are the ages. 


spree
"has lost his step and is on the decline"----> prove it, last year he just deferred the offense to a balzin Houston, thats why his assist numbers went up and his ppg Along with shots taken went down. His defense was still great even out of position, did you ever watch a game and see another sf abusing spree bc its not his natural position?? i dont think so, he guards the position well. With 2 years left on his contract i dont see him suddenly becoming old.

spree
" his shooting sucks"--------> ill agree with you that a 40% fg % isnt good at all, but lets take a look at walker (38%) WORST IN THE NBA!!!!! Now lets take a look at 3pt% spree a very good 37% while walker shoots an average at best 32%, now u tell me whose "shooting sucks"

walker
"is a great post-player that can shoot the 3"---------> this ones close but to make it more accurate we must change it to: is an average 3 pt shooter who shoots them way 2 much but can play the post as well. HE takes 7.5 threes a game 4 the last 3 years, but to his credit he is a pretty good post player, he just needs to utilize it a lot more.

walker
"is an all-star"--------> will he ever be one again?? but your right he did get to play 2 minutes in the allstar game even with 2 overtimes.

walker
"can play pt forward or small forward"--------> i think he should try playin power forward before he attempts any other position. i mean k-mart, hardly an offensive machine, had a field series on him. and i cannot imagine walker chasing around small forwards anywhere.

spree > walker by a whole lot, what do the knicks gain??? we need rebounders and blockers, spoon is a much better rebounder, we should just stick it out with spree 4 2 years, bad trade if it occurs.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

weeeee, so glad, i been the biggest knick fan for a long time.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

We all know that we play Spree out of position, but to try to rectify that by bringing Walker here? That's crazy. Also, I don't think that Walker brings anything to the table except the ability to jack up a shot as early as he can and often. I don't know if he's a team player or can play in a team oriented offense. No doubt, he's a terific scorer when he's on, but he got a lot stuff that's not cool.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>n_fuego83</b>!
> agoo101284 quote:
> Originally posted by The PHANTOM!
> Sprewell is 32 yrs old, has lost his step and is on the decline...plus, his shooting sucks. Antoine Walker is ONLY 26 yrs old, is a great post-player that can shoot the 3 and pass the ball, and is an all-star...plus he can play point forward or Small forward.
> ...


Excellent post this playoff series proved just how laterally slow walker is and as for walker being an allstar- so was wally.

I dunno if I agree about K-mart not being an offensive machine. However I believe walker couldn't play point forward as he is just not quick enough and full court pressure would decimate him.


Also though I hate spree because of his crap attitude, he is a good defender and a decent slasher.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent post this playoff series proved just how laterally slow walker is and as for walker being an allstar- so was wally.
> ...








WaLker was injured in the NJ series........


----------

